# esp32win / esplan demo



## volker (9 Mai 2004)

hallo zusammen.

ich habe hier eine demo von o.g. programm. ist voll funktionsfähig. 
einschränkung: 20 seiten je projekt.

liegt auf meiner hp im downloadbereich


----------



## ralfm (10 Mai 2004)

Hallo volker,

die 20 Seiten...beziehen die sich auf nur Schaltplanseiten oder auf alle Seiten, incl. Klemmenplan, Stückliste etc.?

Grüße
ralfm


----------



## volker (10 Mai 2004)

auf das gesamte projekt


----------



## volker (10 Mai 2004)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen.
> 
> liegt auf meiner hp im downloadbereich



da ich nur über dsl verfüge ist der download von meinem server auf ca 165 kbps begrenzt.

ich habe das programm deshalb auch noch hier plaziert:
http://lischis-home.xlarge.at/index.html


----------



## Pau1e (28 April 2008)

@Lischi:
Schade, hätte auch gerne mal die Demo gezogen, weil ich nämlich auch Pläne zeichnen soll.... allerdings mit AutoCAD, und das ist Mist!!!

Leider funktioniert die Verlinkung zum download auf Deiner Seite nicht (mehr)...


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2008)

*direkt zum download*


----------



## volker (28 April 2008)

wow alte klamotte nach oben gewühlt 

der link von vl ist das tool um eine exportierte s7-symboldatei für esp zu konvertieren.

das zeichenprogramm findest du *hier
*lies dir dort auch die !_LiesMich.txt durch


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2008)

volker schrieb:


> der link von vl ist das tool um eine exportierte s7-symboldatei für esp zu konvertieren.



ups ... der download-bereich ist aber auch unübersichtlich


----------



## volker (28 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ups ... der download-bereich ist aber auch unübersichtlich


nun ja. explorer-style.
ich könnte da auch was aufwändigeres nehmen. ist mir aber zu viel arbeit.
das downloadverzeichnis wird jeden tag 1mal gescannt und die dirindex.php erzeugt. wenn ich da ab und an mal ein file zufüge, brauch ich mich um nix zu kümmern.


----------

